# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Рязань

## V

Is it dangerous there?

----------


## Ramil

Very   ::

----------


## Оля

> Is it dangerous there?

 Ha ha, why?   ::

----------


## TATY

9 in 13 visitors to Ryazn' are murdered within 48 hours of arriving in the city. It is so dangerous that the Safety & Health Investigation Trust (SHIТ) of the European Union ranked it at 8.4 / 10 on the danger scale. Bahgdad is 8/10.

----------


## Ramil

That and don't forget about the bears. Ugly brutes. Can tear you up in minutes. Even if you got away from the bears, Russian mafia will shoot you, if not, some Chechen terrorists will detonate a bomb near you, and there's always a chance for some natural disaster to take place. And beware of asteroids, by the way. They tend to fall from the sky without any warning. 
Well, you can always get youself killed in a car accident. 
Excersice extreme caution there. This world is full of dangers.

----------


## TATY

Beware the local guerilla fighters who are striving for independance from the Russian Federation. They hope to form the Republic of Ryazanstan.

----------


## Basil77

Oh! I remember! When I was a little kid, about 20 years ago or so, I was spending summer at my grandmother's in a small village not far from Ryazan... and I'd been beaten by village hooligans once!  ::

----------


## Ramil

That and the bears, never forget about the bears!!! 
P.S. I think I'll add this to my signature  ::

----------


## Оля

Через месяцок-другой туда съезжу, как потеплеет.
Давно хочу древний город посмотреть. И медведей. А то в Москве-то повывелись   ::

----------


## Basil77

> That and the bears, never forget about the bears!!! 
> P.S. I think I'll add this to my signature

 BTW, the area in the Ryasan region covered by forests is much smaller than, for instance, in the neighbouring Tambov or Moscow regions. Poor animals just haven't much place to live there.  ::

----------


## detail

Also there have been biological weapons tests that left large areas contaminated.

----------


## Dogboy182

lol V u noob. u go and ask such a noob question even after i went to ryazan? Shame! shame!!

----------


## Indra

> lol V u noob. u go and ask such a noob question even after i went to ryazan? Shame! shame!!

 It may be dangerous in Ryazan NOW, after you came back from there ))

----------


## rusalka_s

долго смеялась, когда прочитала вопрос, опасно ли в Рязани )))) Ответ - не более, чем в любом другом городе России  ::  Милый городок, посчастливилось провести там два дня, я бы сказала , что это город военных, там очень много военных учебных заведений.

----------

